# Deleting my account



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

this site is probably the worst most contributing thing in your life to your dp. Having a site to go to and sign on to, about a condition that is prolonged by your own worry of it, cements dp into your life in a never ending cycle. The more ive stayed home and worried about my 'condition' the worse its got. Heres my tip to recovery..DELETE YOUR ACCOUNTS FROM THIS WEBSITE. This site is here to comfort and offer possible recovery methods, but the only method of recovery is to FORGET ABOUT IT. It comforts you about your condition but is the REASON you still have it in the first place. Delete your accounts and move on. How can you forget about something if your logging into a site ABOUT it everyday? This site is meth to a meth addict.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

This is utter nonsense. In my own experience, finding this forum has helped me recovery more than anything else. One thing we all need is healthy interaction with others who can understand us.


----------



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> This is utter nonsense. In my own experience, finding this forum has helped me recovery more than anything else. One thing we all need is healthy interaction with others who can understand us.


 Well for me its implanted the idea of there something being wrong with me even more. Shure ive found comfort in being able to relate with others that have it, but according to everyone ive ever talked to or have seen post on this forum who has recovered, its a major contributor to the condition because the condition IS basically your thoughts about it. You say it has helped you in your recovery to use this site, but are not fully recovered. But then someone who has recovered, and some for many years, say its criptonite to a 'dp sufferer'...i think im going to go with the recoverer. But like i said, it can bring much comfort, even though what might be bringing comfort is also prolonging suffering.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

frusion said:


> Well for me its implanted the idea of there something being wrong with me even more. Shure ive found comfort in being able to relate with others that have it, but according to everyone ive ever talked to or have seen post on this forum who has recovered, its a major contributor to the condition because the condition IS basically your thoughts about it. You say it has helped you in your recovery to use this site, but are not fully recovered. But then someone who has recovered, and some for many years, say its criptonite to a 'dp sufferer'...i think im going to go with the recoverer. But like i said, it can bring much comfort, even though what might be bringing comfort is also prolonging suffering.


I think you have some valid points. Though, I think you should follow through with your plan. And if & when you recover, then you can come back here and tell us all that leaving the forum was the trick. No hard feelings mate. Good Luck.


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

frusion said:


> this site is probably the worst most contributing thing in your life to your dp. Having a site to go to and sign on to, about a condition that is prolonged by your own worry of it, cements dp into your life in a never ending cycle. The more ive stayed home and worried about my 'condition' the worse its got. Heres my tip to recovery..DELETE YOUR ACCOUNTS FROM THIS WEBSITE. This site is here to comfort and offer possible recovery methods, but the only method of recovery is to FORGET ABOUT IT. It comforts you about your condition but is the REASON you still have it in the first place. Delete your accounts and move on. How can you forget about something if your logging into a site ABOUT it everyday? This site is meth to a meth addict.


It's funny you say that, I have been viewing this forum for years without actually registering and contributing for the same exact reason.

The best available treatment right now is moving with life. Targeting other mental issues such as anxiety and depression trying to improve them and staying active. I have had it for 8 years and I acquired experience on it, depersonalization *IS* a copping mechanism against the stress of life itself. Do everything to be able to handle that stress/fear and even thought I doubt it will vanish compleatly, you will still find a way to life manageable and injoyable. You ought to connect with things, do things you like and stop the rumination and interiorisation. Living isolated alone with your thoughts is the worst thing ever. So in fact forums like this are not the best thing for anyone.

Afteral, why are we still continuing to live, because we somehow injoy life and if not, we are expecting at least to injoy it.


----------



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I think you have some valid points. Though, I think you should follow through with your plan. And if & when you recover, then you can come back here and tell us all that leaving the forum was the trick. No hard feelings mate. Good Luck.


 hah, thanks I definetly will be back to help people if this is what works. Have a great weekend!


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Ah nightmare. Is just a big guessing game!







It depends what caused your DP in the first place I guess. If an overwhelming anxiety of going mad struck fear into your heart as soon as you saw this site and your inner conscience decided you had it,fair dos, but we are all different. My DP came on after a long period of stress which is now OVER. I found this site when searching 'don't look real' into google.. My DP is slowly dying at a constant rate ever since i was put on migraine preventatives and nothing online is going to either speed that up or halt it I've just got to accept that!


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I don't really post or check the site anymore, but I got on today to see how everyone was doing. I'm all better. I really don't see what I was so freaked out about for all those months, but I have to agree with the initial poster. Getting off of this site is the best thing you can do. It's fine for the first few weeks to get information and support, but eventually, it just fuels your DP/DR. But that's just my two cents. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

I know for me atleast, my dp got so much worse around the time I started using this site more, but honestly I dont know what came first, so im not blaming the site.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree. I'm so glad I didn't have a forum like this first time I had DP. I'm going to stay away for a while too. Thank you for waking me up.


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

it doesnt matter if you go on a forumn or not. yu need to snap out of it yourslef. i get chills every time i have to snap myself out of it. yu could do it too. all of yu have to stop being so scared and face everything. itll be better then being stuck in your mind


----------



## count_me_in (Aug 18, 2010)

this forum doesn't prolong anything, you just need someone to blame.


----------



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

count_me_in said:


> this forum doesn't prolong anything, you just need someone to blame.


 And i take it you still have dp aswell? because no recovered person would say that. look, its simple. What have those who have recovered said to do? to ignore and stop worrying about it. Now, if your signing onto a website about your 'disorder', that alone indicates that you are in fact thinking/worrying about it. But then you see the content of the site (other peoples worries, and thoughts about the condition) and then start relating and being sad with other people on the site, giving even MORE attention and fear to something that is absolutely harmless.Digs a deeper hole and keeps you at bay to this protective mechanism.

obsessive worry and fear about condition >>>> go to dpselfhelp.com >>>>> noticing how many other people have it and are suffering >>>> more fear,wrry and more obsessive thoughts >>>> needing to be comforted even more >>>> more time on the site = endless cycle of dp.

Most recovery stories ive read on here say that they STOPPED signing on and were then able to slowly start to recover, they only came back to post there story and many times there #1 piece of advice is to stay off this site. How else will you forget about it?

does anyone know how to delete an account on here? i looked and messaged the administrator but no reply back.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey, maybe www.dpselfhelp.com works like a medicine - you take it, get worse, then stop, and am all better! The founders should patent it the sell it to Pfizer.

It really depends on your personality - if you freak out when others freak out then its best to stay away from them. Some therapists will recommend not going to group therapy because 'you need to be around healthy people'. Get your panic attack under control. If then your DP goes away, you didn't have DP. A lot of people visiting here are self-diagnosed or incorrectly diagnosed with DP. Please read up on criteria laid out in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders.

There can be no doubt that fear is a major emotion buzzing around this forum. As the late president FDR said, "Only thing we have to fear is fear itself." With all conditions, learn to dispel fear and discover the strengths and assets you didn't know you had.

I find this site interesting. It has not cured me or made things worse either. My biggest _fear_ is that I'm wasting my time trying to share what has been learned - only to be ignored anyway.


----------



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Hey, maybe www.dpselfhelp.com works like a medicine - you take it, get worse, then stop, and am all better! The founders should patent it the sell it to Pfizer.
> 
> It really depends on your personality - if you freak out when others freak out then its best to stay away from them. Some therapists will recommend not going to group therapy because 'you need to be around healthy people'. Get your panic attack under control. If then your DP goes away, you didn't have DP. A lot of people visiting here are self-diagnosed or incorrectly diagnosed with DP. Please read up on criteria laid out in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders.
> 
> ...


 hah, neither did myself or anyone who has recovered ever say that once you stop using this site and researching dp you will 'instantly' or 'rapidly' begin to recover. thinking that only means that you dont understand where im getting at. If this 'disorder' is there because of your focus on it (im assuming you know about what dp really is and why it persists in the first place) then obviously signing onto this site isnt exactly helping change that focus is it? In fact like i said, its burrying the sufferer in it to where there ONLY focus becomes DP.

"It has not cured me or made things worse either."

Exactly, it has neither cured you or made things any worse, only kept you standing still in the same state. The point is to forget about this harmless symptom and if you stop signing on, researching dp, and instead start engaging in your life again youll actually be allowing yourself to very gradually lose that focus on it. By logging on here your not allowing yourself to do that. Check out the recovery storys in the past archives
of this site, they all have quite a bit in common.


----------

